# Racist c*nt!!



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3568590/Hundreds-wishers-help-donate-2-000-white-waitress-refused-tip-racist-Oxford-student-bragged-online.html

Black Oxford university student refused to tip waitress "because she was white". It's the same c*nt who has benefited from the Rhodes scholarship enabling him to study at Oxford and who paid for his studies, yet he leads the campaign "Rhodes must fall" where he wants the statue of Cecil John Rhodes removed because it is racist.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome to planet Earth!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

inb4 the black dude is actually her boyfriend and all this was planned to raise a few quid.

inb4 none of this ever happened in the first place.

inb4 Hugh Wottmeigh


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Mildo said:


> Welcome to planet Earth!


 Worst of all is, Oxford University has nothing to say about the matter. If it was a white student who did this then it would have been national news.

There is a petition to get him expelled. People should sign it.

https://www.change.org/p/oxford-oxford-university-to-revoke-ntokozo-qwabe-s-scholarship-with-immediate-effect


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Couldn't give a f**k.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Couldn't give a f**k.


 You gave enough of a f*ck to reply!


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Reminds me of the post i stuck up on here about getting called a ******


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Planet earth. Population 7 billion. At least 6 billion cu**s.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Reminds me of the post i stuck up on here about getting called a ******


 Are you black?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

MFM said:


> Are you black?


 No


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Signing the petition to have him removed.

https://www.change.org/p/oxford-oxford-university-to-revoke-ntokozo-qwabe-s-scholarship-with-immediate-effect


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> No


 Well then that's not on is it!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

iSnatchUrSquat said:


>


 Quentin has all the black people fooled, they think hes on their side when in reality hes a racist bigot who makes films just to insult blacks.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MFM said:


> You gave enough of a f*ck to reply!


 I'm glad your smart enough to realize that. Well done mate. Gold star.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> Quentin has all the black people fooled, they think hes on their side when in reality hes a racist bigot who makes films just to insult blacks.


 Insult blacks AND pay them a lot of money...


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I'm glad your smart enough to realize that. Well done mate. Gold star.


 you're*


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Jesus, this is turning into a hateful thread.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

She's actually Jewish so not really white but what he did was racist, he should be charged with a hate crime, get fined or imprisoned and then get deported, if there's any justice in the world because we all know what would have happened if this was the other way round and it was a white man refusing a black woman a tip.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mildo said:


> *Jesus*, this is turning into a hateful thread.


 Taking the lord's name in vain, whatever next :huh:


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

SEND HIM TO THAILAND !!!!!!!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> SEND HIM TO THAILAND !!!!!!!


 Africa m8, Africa


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

AngryBuddha said:


> Reminds me of the post i stuck up on here about getting called a ******


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MFM said:


> you're*


 Again mate, gold star for you.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

i dont know who's worse, the black guy, daily mail or some of you stormfront members on this thread smh


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

MFM said:


> Worst of all is, Oxford University has nothing to say about the matter. If it was a white student who did this then it would have been national news.
> 
> There is a petition to get him expelled. People should sign it.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/oxford-oxford-university-to-revoke-ntokozo-qwabe-s-scholarship-with-immediate-effect


 Signed


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


> Quentin has all the black people fooled, they think hes on their side when in reality hes a racist bigot who makes films just to insult blacks.


 Well the way I see it he's an anti white pig who does this by proxy for his jewish masters. Good *****


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

killamanjaro said:


> i dont know who's worse, the black guy, daily mail or some of you stormfront members on this thread smh


 Couple man on here using the forum as a means to get head hunted by the national front


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> She's actually Jewish so not really white but what he did was racist, he should be charged with a hate crime, get fined or imprisoned and *then get deported*, if there's any justice in the world because we all know what would have happened if this was the other way round and it was a white man refusing a black woman a tip.


 Did you read the story lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

#Datguy said:


> Couple man on here using the forum as a means to get head hunted by the national front


 Here he fcukin is! Ethnic minorities in modern day britain hold way more prejudice towards white ppl than the other way around but any official body actually acknowledging this is counter productive to the agenda. Take you for instance you, dislike white ppl way more than than I dislike ethnic minorities but some how my views are unacceptable racist nazi xenophobic etc etc. and ppl like you get a pat on the back and told you have every right to hate us.


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Here he fcukin is! Ethnic minorities in modern day britain hold way more prejudice towards white ppl than the other way around but any official body actually acknowledging this is counter productive to the agenda. Take you for instance you, dislike white ppl way more than than I dislike ethnic minorities but some how my views are unacceptable racist nazi xenophobic etc etc. and ppl like you get a pat on the back and told you have every right to hate us.


 I'm not ignorant enough to hate anyone for the colour of their skin or their religious views but then again I've been raised properly


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

IMO the guy is a complete nob for making a judgement of a person based on their ethnicity. But TBF judging on previous posts most of the 'outraged' posters in this thread actually share the same mindset as this guy.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

#Datguy said:


> I'm not ignorant enough to hate anyone for the colour of their skin or their religious views but then again I've been raised properly


 Get me, you have to question their upbringing and the circles they run in for them to spout their foolishness online and offline


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Here he fcukin is! Ethnic minorities in modern day britain hold way more prejudice towards white ppl than the other way around but any official body actually acknowledging this is counter productive to the agenda. Take you for instance you, dislike white ppl way more than than I dislike ethnic minorities but some how my views are unacceptable racist nazi xenophobic etc etc. and ppl like you get a pat on the back and told you have every right to hate us.


 Says ethnic minorities target white people more...

...targets ethnic minorities.

Do you even brain?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you cvnts not get bored of constantly bashing blacks and/or muslims all the time?

Theres an identical fvcking thread on this site every day with the same people spouting off garbage.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

#Datguy said:


> I'm not ignorant enough to hate anyone for the colour of their skin or their religious views but then again I've been raised properly


 I'd say condoning two old men and an elderly women getting their heads and faces stomped on after being punched unconscious pretty fcukin hateful mate. If the elderly couple in that vid were black or pakistani or what ever ethnicity I'd be just as sickened hence the reason I think you really dislike white ppl

you're parents must be so proud of the comments you made yesterday in that thread. What a stand up bloke you are


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Do you cvnts not get bored of constantly bashing blacks and/or muslims all the time?
> 
> Theres an identical fvcking thread on this site every day with the same people spouting off garbage.


 Be quiet ******


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

While we're on the subject...

@Lorian I find it interesting and amusing that you enforce a swearing ban (which is pathetic in itself) whilst letting all kinds of racism be spouted all over the place unchecked. Priorities ey...


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> While we're on the subject...
> 
> @Lorian I find it interesting and amusing that you enforce a swearing ban (which is pathetic in itself) whilst letting all kinds of racism be spouted all over the place unchecked. Priorities ey...


 What has been said that's racist.

Let's go back to the core point.

An "ethnic minority" has been openly racist to someone they perceive as "white". If it were the other way round heads would roll.

People have a right to express their concerns, and shouldn't be called racist every time for expressing valid concerns .

This is from someone who is not "white" before you start


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Gnats Chuff said:


> While we're on the subject...
> 
> @Lorian I find it interesting and amusing that you enforce a swearing ban (which is pathetic in itself) whilst letting all kinds of racism be spouted all over the place unchecked. Priorities ey...


 I'm just pointing out dat guys obvs dislike towards white ppl both with this account and his "other" you obvs haven't seen his posts from that account the bloke comes on and fuels arguments like this all the time. Any way I'm out no more being drawn into threads like this by baiters like him


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I'm just pointing out dat guys obvs dislike towards white ppl both with this account and his "other" you obvs haven't seen his posts from that account the bloke comes on and fuels arguments like this all the time. Any way I'm out no more being drawn into threads like this by baiters like him


 may i ask what is your dislike against non whites?


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> I'd say condoning two old men and an elderly women getting their heads and faces stomped on after being punched unconscious pretty fcukin hateful mate. If the elderly couple in that vid were black or pakistani or what ever ethnicity I'd be just as sickened hence the reason I think you really dislike white ppl
> 
> you're parents must be so proud of the comments you made yesterday in that thread. What a stand up bloke you are


 I didn't and dont condone what happened to those tourist. If you weren't so closed minded you'd see that my comment was followong the general consensus of ignorance and foolishness in the thread but on the reverse then you really are more ignorant than I 1st thought.

The irony is as a "nationalist" I thought you'd be happy to see a group of the same race fighting with and for each other... or is it only a good thing when they're british/European


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

killamanjaro said:


> may i ask what is your dislike against non whites?


 I should have worded that differently admittedly. I don't dislike ppl who aren't white that would be retarded obvs. I'd rather not go into the politics of rape gangs, hate preachers, failed integration, gun crimes, drugs, gang culture, etc this thread will be closed soon anyway.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Gnats Chuff said:


> While we're on the subject...
> 
> @Lorian I find it interesting and amusing that you enforce a swearing ban (which is pathetic in itself) whilst letting all kinds of racism be spouted all over the place unchecked. Priorities ey...


 I only temper the language on UKM otherwise it would be detrimental to the growth of the forum.

In terms of racism, it's not permitted and warning points are frequently issued against users for racist posts . Every member has the ability to report posts, and reported posts are addressed by the Moderators. Moderators who incidentally are predominantly individuals that the UKM community have elected to manage the forum.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

anotherandy said:


> What has been said that's racist.
> 
> Let's go back to the core point.
> 
> ...


 I'm not talking about this thread specifically


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> I'm just pointing out dat guys obvs dislike towards white ppl both with this account and his "other" you obvs haven't seen his posts from that account the bloke comes on and fuels arguments like this all the time. Any way I'm out no more being drawn into threads like this by baiters like him


 if it makes you feel any better I think he dislikes black people as well.

His comment to me a while back about how I would feel being black for a day says a lot.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

#Datguy said:


> I didn't and dont condone what happened to those tourist. If you weren't so closed minded you'd see that my comment was followong the general consensus of ignorance and foolishness in the thread but on the reverse then you really are more ignorant than I 1st thought.
> 
> The irony is as a "nationalist" I thought you'd be happy to see a group of the same race fighting with and for each other... or is it only a good thing when they're british/European


 Are you datguy? Or another datguy? Hopefully datguy I'm thinking of.........


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

anotherandy said:


> What has been said that's racist.
> 
> Let's go back to the core point.
> 
> ...


 its all well and good and i agree with you but some people here see it as a green light to come with the slurs


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> I'm just pointing out dat guys obvs dislike towards white ppl both with this account and his "other" you obvs haven't seen his posts from that account the bloke comes on and fuels arguments like this all the time. Any way I'm out no more being drawn into threads like this by baiters like him


 Theres too many ppl like you on this forum that think anyone non white is a second class citizen.

I'm just giving you enough rope to expose yourself


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I should have worded that differently admittedly. I don't dislike ppl who aren't white that would be retarded obvs. I'd rather not go into the politics of rape gangs, hate preachers, failed integration, gun crimes, drugs, gang culture, etc this thread will be closed soon anyway.


 all those crimes you've mentioned you are aware that any race is capable of carrying it out?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

#Datguy said:


> I didn't and dont condone what happened to those tourist. If you weren't so closed minded you'd see that my comment was followong the general consensus of ignorance and foolishness in the thread but on the reverse then you really are more ignorant than I 1st thought.
> 
> The irony is as a "nationalist" I thought you'd be happy to see a group of the same race fighting with and for each other... or is it only a good thing when they're british/European


 I do think it's a good thing to defend and fight for your own folk regardless of race.

Im out now this isn't going anywhere


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

banzi said:


> if it makes you feel any better I think he dislikes black people as well.
> 
> His comment to me a while back about how I would feel being black for a day says a lot.


 The stereotypes and general misinformation causually thrown around on here about black people say alot more



Quackerz said:


> Are you datguy? Or another datguy? Hopefully datguy I'm thinking of.........


 It's DatGuy


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

#Datguy said:


> The stereotypes and general misinformation causually thrown around on here about black people say alot more
> 
> It's DatGuy


 I assumed from the comments, just wanted to make sure......


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

shouldnt someone inform his masters?

just sayin


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MFM said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3568590/Hundreds-wishers-help-donate-2-000-white-waitress-refused-tip-racist-Oxford-student-bragged-online.html
> 
> Black Oxford university student refused to tip waitress "because she was white". It's the same c*nt who has benefited from the Rhodes scholarship enabling him to study at Oxford and who paid for his studies, yet he leads the campaign "Rhodes must fall" where he wants the statue of Cecil John Rhodes removed because it is racist.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I farted in the general direction of Africa once, I suppose I deserve to be locked up for that blatant racism.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Do you cvnts not get bored of constantly bashing blacks and/or muslims all the time?
> 
> Theres an identical fvcking thread on this site every day with the same people spouting off garbage.


 Who's bashing minorities all the time? This isn't a white supremacist website and if anyone were being blatantly racist often enough I'm sure they would face the ban hammer before long.

The problem here is that your assumed moral superiority is supremely flawed, outlined by your apologetic defense of what is clearly unacceptable behavior. S*ome *minorities are less than perfect and when they display their scummy behavior for all the world to see, other people (of any race) have a right to express their opinion on the matter. I'm quite hopeful that the majority of non-white people will also find the behavior of this individual abhorrent.



Gnats Chuff said:


> While we're on the subject...
> 
> @Lorian I find it interesting and amusing that you enforce a swearing ban (which is pathetic in itself) whilst letting all kinds of racism be spouted all over the place unchecked. Priorities ey...


 This statement further alienates you from the moral position: an authoritarian dictator would want to remove the right of free speech, this very line of thinking is what makes ordinary people loathe the far-left and it's assorted control freaks. Remember: people have a right to express themselves and you don't have a right to silence them.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

banzi said:


> His comment to me a while back about how I would feel being black for a day says a lot.


 You don't need to be black, you've been orange for a long time, I sympathize


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Who's bashing minorities all the time? This isn't a white supremacist website and if anyone were being blatantly racist often enough I'm sure they would face the ban hammer before long.
> 
> The problem here is that your assumed moral superiority is supremely flawed, outlined by your apologetic defense of what is clearly unacceptable behavior. S*ome *minorities are less than perfect and when they display their scummy behavior for all the world to see, other people (of any race) have a right to express their opinion on the matter. I'm quite hopeful that the majority of non-white people will also find the behavior of this individual abhorrent.
> 
> This statement further alienates you from the moral position: an authoritarian dictator would want to remove *the right of free speech*, this very line of thinking is what makes ordinary people loathe the far-left and it's assorted control freaks. Remember: *people have a right to express themselves and you don't have a right to silence them.*


 In today's politically correct society this does not exist for the indigenous peoples of this land, for fear of being branded. Political correctness has gone beyond mad.

People have been silenced.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In today's politically correct society this does not exist for the indigenous peoples of this land, for fear of being branded. Political correctness has gone beyond mad.
> 
> People have been silenced.


 Shut the fvck up.

Jk.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Shut the fvck up.
> 
> Jk.


 OK

Already said too much lol


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Signed the petition.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Who's bashing minorities all the time? This isn't a white supremacist website and if anyone were being blatantly racist often enough I'm sure they would face the ban hammer before long.
> 
> The problem here is that your assumed moral superiority is supremely flawed, outlined by your apologetic defense of what is clearly unacceptable behavior. S*ome *minorities are less than perfect and when they display their scummy behavior for all the world to see, other people (of any race) have a right to express their opinion on the matter. I'm quite hopeful that the majority of non-white people will also find the behavior of this individual abhorrent.
> 
> This statement further alienates you from the moral position: an authoritarian dictator would want to remove the right of free speech, this very line of thinking is what makes ordinary people loathe the far-left and it's assorted control freaks. Remember: people have a right to express themselves and you don't have a right to silence them.


 Go back to dragging your knuckles you daft fat cvnt


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Go back to dragging your knuckles you daft fat cvnt


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I think people are missing the point of this thread. As far as I can see, no one has 'bashed' anyone else here because of their colour.

The little pr**k in the opening post however deserves everything he gets. It's not even one of those 'accidental' racist situations. He deliberately set out to belittle a waitress for no other reason than being white and because "she as a white stole his land". Plus he's making a mockery of Oxford University.

Anyone who condones his behaviour is just as bad as him, black or white.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> I think people are missing the point of this thread. As far as I can see, no one has 'bashed' anyone else here because of their colour.
> 
> The little pr**k in the opening post however deserves everything he gets. It's not even one of those 'accidental' racist situations. He deliberately set out to belittle a waitress for no other reason than being white and because "she as a white stole his land". Plus he's making a mockery of Oxford University.
> 
> Anyone who condones his behaviour is just as bad as him, black or white.


 land doesn't really belong to anyone so it cant be stolen, we just have use of it while we are here.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> land doesn't really belong to anyone so it cant be stolen, we just have use of it while we are here.


 Try explaining that to the uneducated masses of Africa.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> Try explaining that to the uneducated masses of Africa.


 racist post reported...


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

MFM said:


> Try explaining that to the uneducated masses of Africa.


 You took his post way out of context but try explaining that to the uneducated "this is our country go back to where you came from" masses


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

#Datguy said:


> You took his post way out of context but try explaining that to the uneducated "this is our country go back to where you came from" masses


 Sorry that makes no sense at all.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MFM said:


> I think people are missing the point of this thread. As far as I can see, no one has 'bashed' anyone else here because of their colour.
> 
> The little pr**k in the opening post however deserves everything he gets. It's not even one of those 'accidental' racist situations. He deliberately set out to belittle a waitress for no other reason than being white and because "she as a white stole his land". Plus he's making a mockery of Oxford University.
> 
> Anyone who condones his behaviour is just as bad as him, black or white.


 I don't think you've made a bad point. He is clearly an attention loving know-it-all who wants wants to build his ego to belittle others by any means. And his best means his his well used race card.

The only problem you have is that on topic like this, you have people with much the same attitude trying to support you which drags the conversation in a racial debate mire. There a minority who make up a large share of voice on here that fit the cliche shaven head angry juice head who don't like immigrants and will take every pop they can and whether intended or not, you've just fed them ammo.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Quentin has all the black people fooled, they think hes on their side when in reality hes a racist bigot who makes films just to insult blacks.


 I always wondered if you're black or if you just use too much mt2


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I don't think you've made a bad point. He is clearly an attention loving know-it-all who wants wants to build his ego to belittle others by any means. And his best means his his well used race card.
> 
> The only problem you have is that on topic like this, you have people with much the same attitude trying to support you which drags the conversation in a racial debate mire. There a minority who make up a large share of voice on here that fit the cliche shaven head angry juice head who don't like immigrants and will take every pop they can and whether intended or not, you've just fed them ammo.


 You lot refuse to condemn a person of colour as racist yet would immediately chime in with your support of condemning a white racist with absolutely no reservations whatsoever. This kind of behavior isn't 'moral superiority' it's the ultimate hypocrisy which everyone of a sound mind despises.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> You lot refuse to condemn a person of colour as racist yet would immediately chime in with your support of condemning a white racist with absolutely no reservations whatsoever. This kind of behavior isn't 'moral superiority' it's the ultimate hypocrisy which everyone of a sound mind despises.


 I thought you were out as the thread was going nowhere?


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

Why does the colour of a person matter so much to people FFS?!?!?!?!

In this day and age.. unreal!


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

killamanjaro said:


> I thought you were out as the thread was going nowhere?


 That was @anaboliclove I think.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AbuDina said:


> Why does colour matter so much to people FFS?!?!?!?!
> 
> In this day and age.. unreal!


 Because for as long as people are different, it will always matter to some. And all this 'all people are equal' bullsh*t never flies as all people are most definitely not equal.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

MFM said:


> And all this 'all people are equal' bullsh*t never flies *as all people are most definitely not equal*.


 Elaborate please.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AbuDina said:


> Elaborate please.


 People are different in all sorts of manners. Women are vastly different than men, physiologically, hormonally and mentally. Same goes for people of different races. They look different with different traits, have different genes etc.

The people who go on about everyone is equal are those who are too afraid to acknowledge the differences in people.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

AbuDina said:


> Elaborate please.


 Even identical twins are not equal, though the differences may be subtle but when you compare someone from a foreign land and a foreign culture to someone of an indigenous land the differences are strikingly obvious. Things like female genital mutilation, women being second class citizens and having to walk behind men, people being stoned to death, people having their hands cut off for stealing, gays being thrown off buildings, no freedom of speech - these things are not part of British culture.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

MFM said:


> People are different in all sorts of manners. Women are vastly different than men, physiologically, hormonally and mentally. Same goes for people of different races. They look different with different traits, have different genes etc.
> 
> The people who go on about everyone is equal are those who are too afraid to acknowledge the differences in people.


 Fair play but I think it is better to focus on what we have in common as human beings. Altruistic bull$hit I know but that's just me. :mellow:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AbuDina said:


> Fair play but I think it is better to focus on what we have in common as human beings. Altruistic bull$hit I know but that's just me. :mellow:


 I honestly think the sooner people start celebrating their differences openly, the better things will be. Always having to tip toe around people different than you because you're afraid to offend them is causing more harm than good.


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

Please clarify it you mean equal or the same because being equal and being the same are 2 different things


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> Even identical twins are not equal, though the differences may be subtle but when you compare someone from a foreign land and a foreign culture to someone of an indigenous land the differences are strikingly obvious. *Things like female genital mutilation, women being second class citizens and having to walk behind men, people being stoned to death, people having their hands cut off for stealing, gays being thrown off buildings, no freedom of speech - these things are not part of British culture.*


 FYI, female genital mutilation is a problem in predominantly African Christian countries.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> Even identical twins are not equal, though the differences may be subtle but when you compare someone from a foreign land and a foreign culture to someone of an indigenous land the differences are strikingly obvious. *Things like female genital mutilation, women being second class citizens and having to walk behind men, people being stoned to death, people having their hands cut off for stealing, gays being thrown off buildings, no freedom of speech - these things are not part of British culture.*


 There are very few places on earth where the rest of what you say applies. ISIS scum and their masters in Saudi Arabia don't count.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

MFM said:


> I honestly think the sooner people start celebrating their differences openly, the better things will be. Always having to tip toe around people different than you because you're afraid to offend them is causing more harm than good.


 We're not that different really. As a Middle Easterner brought up in the west I am proud to know that my adopted country worships a brown faced God from our part of the world. :thumb

We have so much in common it's a shame that some choose to focus on the minor differences. Just sayin'


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Even identical twins are not equal, though the differences may be subtle but when you compare someone from a foreign land and a foreign culture to someone of an indigenous land the differences are strikingly obvious. Things like female genital mutilation, women being second class citizens and having to walk behind men, people being stoned to death, people having their hands cut off for stealing, gays being thrown off buildings, no freedom of speech - these things are not part of British culture.


 This is the thing I find funny. It generally tends to be complete no marks, people that have achieved very little in their own lives that harp on about 'race', and how great and superior their 'race' is. As if they are desperately clinging to the achievements of others they perceive to be part of their 'group' due to the lack of their own.

FFS you work in a call centre sending out spam emails to people and admit to visits from the police for sexually harassing women online. You're hardly a shining example of some superior race/culture are you?


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> People are different in all sorts of manners. Women are vastly different than men, physiologically, hormonally and mentally. Same goes for people of different races. They look different with different traits, have different genes etc.
> 
> The people who go on about everyone is equal are those who are too afraid to acknowledge the differences in people.


 People from the same race have different traits and genes also in case you didn't know! lol

But race doesn't determine those traits, personality/upbringing does.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

rd88 said:


> But race doesn't determine those traits, personality/upbringing does.


 Well said!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> This is the thing I find funny. It generally tends to be complete no marks, people that have achieved very little in their own lives that harp on about 'race', and how great and superior their 'race' is. As if they are desperately clinging to the achievements of others they perceive to be part of their 'group' due to the lack of their own.
> 
> FFS you work in a call centre sending out spam emails to people and admit to visits from the police for sexually harassing women online. You're hardly a shining example of some superior race/culture are you?


 The only reason you are attacking me is because of your low self worth. I'm quite content with my educational accomplishments thanks and your supposition that I work in a call center is totally incorrect. I would advise you to be cautious of judging people when in reality you know very little to nothing about them. Seeing as you are on the war path to try to validate your position as superior to mine, why don't you reveal your own profession and your current financial situation?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> Elaborate please.


 Because certain cultures think its acceptable for a man to set his daughter on fire if she disrespects him or to cut his wifes head off if she commits adultery.

how can that culture interact and mix with ours?


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

banzi said:


> Because certain cultures think its acceptable for a man to set his daughter on fire if she disrespects him or to cut his wifes head off if she commits adultery.
> 
> *how can that culture interact and mix with ours?*


 Which culture are you talking about?

Reason I ask because I originally come from the Middle East and I've not heard of of the above practices in *our culture *to be honest.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

rd88 said:


> But race doesn't determine those traits


 Do you have any scientific evidence to back this up?


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> Do you have any scientific evidence to back this up?


 I wanted to ask you the same question but already knew the answer.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

rd88 said:


> I wanted to ask you the same question but already knew the answer.


 It's a genuine question. Of course your upbringing/education makes a massive difference but what's not to say you are inherently different to someone of another race?


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

rd88 said:


> I wanted to ask you the same question but already knew the answer.


 What's the point?! I think it's well established that Middle Easterners are far superior as a race surely. After all, God himself chose his one and only son to come from that part of the world. Not to mention the long list of biblical Prophets who come from there as well.

Must be our genetics lol


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> It's a genuine question. Of course your upbringing/education makes a massive difference but what's not to say you are inherently different to someone of another race?


 To be fair mate, common sense should tell you that a fair study with minimal variables to determine this would be impossible to perform! not to mention unethical


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

AbuDina said:


> What's the point?! I think it's well established that Middle Easterners are far superior as a race surely. After all, God himself chose his one and only son to come from that part of the world. Not to mention the long list of biblical Prophets who come from that part of the world. :beer:


 I'm guessing you're the exception to your race then?

....jk!


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

rd88 said:


> I'm guessing you're the exception to your race then?
> 
> ....jk!


 haha.. defo missing the height gene that's for sure

On a serious note though, I wish people would just be nice to each other. Does it really matter what colour, shape or size one is if they're nice to other people?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

what land is he even on about?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

AbuDina said:


> Which culture are you talking about?
> 
> Reason I ask because I originally come from the Middle East and I've not heard of of the above practices in *our culture *to be honest.


 So does hanging people from cranes not happen either? Practice in Iran.

Any country that believes in the power of God and religion over science and reasoning is doomed to failure and will never advance.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> So does hanging people from cranes not happen either? Practice in Iran.
> 
> Any country that believes in the power of God and religion over science and reasoning is doomed to failure and will never advance.


 Yes it does happen unfortunately but I'm not Iranian so can't really say much more. It's up to the Iranian people to sort out.

However, I think Iran is pretty advanced compared to very many other countries surrounding it.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

AbuDina said:


> There are very few places on earth where the rest of what you say applies. ISIS scum and their masters in Saudi Arabia don't count.


 There are quite a few Islamic nations where brutality is normalized and sanctioned by the government. Pakistan would be a prime example, the UK is home to millions of Pakistanis who still practice many of their backwards traditions in my country. Things like arranged marriage, honor killing, wife beating, child rape, public stoning and beheading are normal in Pakistan. This is why multiculturalism is a huge FAILURE. The only way to have a civil society is for newcomers to fully absorb themselves into the culture of the host nation and shed their old views.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> The only reason you are attacking me is because of your low self worth. I'm quite content with my educational accomplishments thanks and your supposition that I work in a call center is totally incorrect. I would advise you to be cautious of judging people when in reality you know very little to nothing about them. Seeing as you are on the war path to try to validate your position as superior to mine, why don't you reveal your own profession and your current financial situation?


 Well you said your job was sending out spam emails....I don't know if you do that from a call centre or what you call it (?)

TBH I honestly don't think I'm superior to you or anyone else, regardless of professional/financial/ethnic or any other status, I really do not think like that.

I just find it ironic how most of the people I've encountered that are so invested in "race" (like yourself) , tend to be those that don't seem personally to exactly have a grat deal to shout about.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> There are quite a few Islamic nations where brutality is normalized and sanctioned by the government. Pakistan would be a prime example, the UK is home to millions of Pakistanis who still practice many of their backwards traditions in my country. Things like arranged marriage, honor killing, wife beating, child rape, public stoning and beheading are normal in Pakistan. This is why multiculturalism is a huge FAILURE. The only way to have a civil society is for newcomers to fully absorb themselves into the culture of the host nation and shed their old views.


 I would hardly call Pakistan an *Islamic Nation* to be honest.

Arranged marriages aren't a problem. Forced marriages are though.

Honour killings = BAD!

Wife beating = nothing to do with culture as happens everywhere in the world.

Child rape = Pakistani problem?!

public stoning/beheading = barbaric practices by ISIS and their masters in certain countries like Saudi Arabia

p.s.

Not all brown people in the UK come from Pakistan :confused1:


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

Dirty African bastard


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> Which culture are you talking about?
> 
> Reason I ask because I originally come from the Middle East and I've not heard of of the above practices in *our culture *to be honest.


 Just Goole "honour killings"

*
Laws[edit]
*

Legal frameworks can encourage honor killings. Such laws include on one side leniency towards such killings, and on the other side criminalization of various behaviors, such as extramarital sex, 'indecent' dressing in public places, or homosexual sexual acts, with these laws acting as a way of reassuring perpetrators of honor killings that people engaging in these behaviors deserve punishment.[59][60]

In the Roman Empire the Roman law _Lex Julia de adulteriis coercendis_ implemented by Augustus Caesar permitted the murder of daughters and their lovers who committed adultery at the hands of their fathers and also permitted the murder of the adulterous wife's lover at the hand of her husband.[61]

The Napoleonic Code did not allow women to murder unfaithful husbands, while it permitted the murder of unfaithful women by their husbands.[62] The Napoleonic Code Article 324 which was passed in 1810 permitted the murders of an unfaithful wife and her lover at the hand of her husband.[63] It was abolished only in 1975. On November 7, 1975, Law no. 617/75 Article 17 repealed the 1810 French Penal Code Article 324. The 1810 penal code Article 324 passed by Napoleon was copied by Middle Eastern Arab countries. It inspired Jordan's Article 340 which permits murder of a wife and her lover if caught in the act at the hands of her husband. France's 1810 Penal Code Article 324 also inspired the 1858 Ottoman Penal Code's Article 188, both the French Article 324 and Ottoman article 188 were drawn on to create Jordan's Article 340 which was retained even after a 1944 revision of Jordan's laws which did not touch public conduct and family law so Article 324 still applies to this day.[64][65][66] France's Mandate over Lebanon resulted in its penal code being imposed there in 1943-1944, with the French inspired Lebanese law for adultery allowing the mere accusation of adultery against women resulting in a maximum punishment of two years in prison while men have to be caught in the act and not merely accused, and are punished with only one year in prison.

Jordan's Article 98 says _he who commits a crime in a fit of fury caused by an unrightful and dangerous act on the part of the victim benefits from a reduction in penalty._[67] In Jordan six months is the usual penalty for murderers in honor killings, the murderer in honor killings are allowed to get off by Article 97 while the "fit of fury" in Article 98 is used to justify the defense for committing an honor killing, while the murderer can also justify the honor killing with Article 340.[68]

France's Article 324 inspired laws in other Arab countries such as:



Algeria's 1991 Penal Code Article 279


Egypt's 1937 Penal Code no. 58 Article 237


Iraq's 1966 Penal Code Article 409


Jordan's 1960 Penal Code no. 16 Article 340


Kuwait's Penal Code Article 153


Lebanon's Penal Code Articles 193, 252, 253 and 562

These were amended in 1983, 1994, 1995, 1996 and 1999 and were eventually repealed by the Lebanese Parliament on August 4, 2011



Libya's Penal Code Article 375


Morocco's 1963 amended Penal Code Article 418


Oman's Penal Code Article 252


Palestine, which had two codes


Jordan's 1960 Penal Code 1960 in the West Bank and British Mandate Criminal Code Article 18 in the Gaza Strip

These were respectively repealed by Article 1 and Article 2 and both by Article 3 of the 2011 Law no. 71 which was signed on May 5, 2011 by President Mahmoud Abbas into the October 10, 2011 Official Gazette no. 91 applying in the Criminal Code of Palestine's Northern Governorates and Southern Governorates



Syria's 1953 amended 1949 Penal Code Article 548


Tunisia's 1991 Penal Code Article 207 (which was repealed)


United Arab Emirate's law no.3/1978 Article 334


Yemen's law no. 12/1994 Article 232


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> I would hardly call Pakistan an *Islamic Nation* to be honest.
> 
> Arranged marriages aren't a problem. Forced marriages are though.
> 
> ...


 Shiite ceremony of "Day of Ashura"










Yes, lets bring these people over to the west to share our culture.

s**t like that will soon be happening on the streets of the UK and we wont be able to stop it because of "freedom of religion"


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AbuDina said:


> Elaborate please.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, I can't



banzi said:


> Shiite ceremony of "Day of Ashura"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You ought to know better. Anyone can google $hite from every culture in the world.

Anyhow, I'm against backward practices in any culture. Live and let live. There's far too much hate in this world and it's coming from all sides.

Still, this country worships a Middle Eastern God and as I said, pretty much all biblical Prophets come from these lands so clearly God, Allah or whatever you want to call him sees something in these people.

Have a great day!


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

AbuDina said:


> Well, I can't
> 
> You ought to know better. Anyone can google $hite from every culture in the world.
> 
> ...


 Inb4 jesus is a actually zeus


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

The racism against white people continues, as if we don't get enough in the mainstream media, these parasites have to invade YouTube with their genocidal agenda against indigenous European people.






Jonah Peretti is the founder of BuzzFeed and co founder of The Huffington Post, both anti-white, anti-national media organizations. His mother is Jewish.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonah_Peretti


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> Well, I can't
> 
> You ought to know better. Anyone can google $hite from every culture in the world.
> 
> ...


 Live and let live?

do you find it acceptable to carve grooves into a childs head until it bleeds?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Do you cvnts not get bored of constantly bashing blacks and/or muslims all the time?
> 
> Theres an identical fvcking thread on this site every day with the same people spouting off garbage.


 Fvck off ******


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AbuDina said:


> I would hardly call Pakistan an *Islamic Nation* to be honest.
> 
> Arranged marriages aren't a problem. Forced marriages are though.
> 
> ...


 Fixed


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

banzi said:


> Live and let live?
> 
> do you find it acceptable to carve grooves into a childs head until it bleeds?


 No I don't find it acceptable. Self flagellation isn't exclusive to Shia Islam but I guess you knew that already


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> No I don't find it acceptable. Self flagellation isn't exclusive to Shia Islam but I guess you knew that already


 I am happy for people to self flagellate, hell they can even set themselves on fire.

Its when they force their beliefs and practices on others.

any luck Googling "honour killings"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> I would hardly call Pakistan an *Islamic Nation* to be honest.
> 
> Arranged marriages aren't a problem. Forced marriages are though.
> 
> ...


 maybe not, but all people who come from Pakistan are brown.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


>


 That was spot on but I guess he's a racist for telling the truth


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

#Datguy said:


> Are you sayin the images we've been fed of jesus are geographically incorrect
> 
> Well isn't that a shock


 An artistic rendering of the star of a collection of fictional tales of drama and fables is not accurately coloured? No fu**ing way.

Genuine question now, is Jesus white or black in illustrations published in African countries?


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

#Datguy said:


> Are you sayin the images we've been fed of jesus are geographically incorrect
> 
> Well isn't that a shock


 LOL... I just find it amusing that those who *dislike *dark skinned people ended up worshipping a [email protected] looking God


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

superpube said:


> An artistic rendering of the star of a collection of fictional tales of drama and fables is not accurately coloured? No fu**ing way.
> 
> Genuine question now, is Jesus white or black in illustrations published in African countries?


 This so called jesus is white in any illustration although in the bible hes described as having hair like sheeps wool and feet like brass... or something Along them lines but Africans have the same king James version of the book of tales as we do here in England


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

superpube said:


> *An artistic rendering of the star of a collection of fictional tales of drama and fables* is not accurately coloured? No fu**ing way.
> 
> Genuine question now, is Jesus white or black in illustrations published in African countries?


 That's a bit harsh mate.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AbuDina said:


> LOL... I just find it amusing that those who *dislike *dark skinned people ended up worshipping a [email protected] looking God


 Hey I don't worship anything other than my wallet!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> Who is forcing their beliefs and practices?! Seriously, what are you talking about?!


 carving holes in childrens heads..FFS you are hard work, do you think that child would want that to happen given the choice?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> I would rephrase that as *Child abuse due to ignorance.*
> 
> I'm there already mate. It's you who needs to catch up.


 Wait, what,.... are you saying the Shiite ceremony of "Day of Ashura" is child abuse due to ignorance?

Seriously?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

AbuDina said:


> @12 gauge you're wasting your time mate.
> 
> Reminding these people that their entire religion is based on worshipping a brown faced God in the name of Jesus Christ should suffice.
> 
> ...


 To be fair, the UK is a fairly secular place so your argument aint gonna go very far and those who have issues with someone else's colour or religion generally aren't open to facts anyway.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

andyebs said:


> when see stories like this the kippers be like


 The following illustration quite accurately describes people like you, enjoy;


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

banzi said:


> Wait, what,.... are you saying the Shiite ceremony of "Day of Ashura" is child abuse due to ignorance?
> 
> Seriously?


 For the tiny minority that indulge in cutting their own head / back or whatever body part they fancy (i.e. self harming) I would say it's pure ignorance. The idiots who perform this ritual on children are nothing more than child abusers.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> The following illustration quite accurately describes people like you, enjoy;


 yet ukip/bnp/NF are constantly crying and whining about how their rights are being erroded away and loosing freedom of speech whilst quickly shutting down anyone who has a different opion


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> yet ukip/bnp/NF are constantly crying and whining about how their rights are being erroded away and loosing freedom of speech whilst quickly shutting down anyone who has a different opion


 Your conclusion that freedom of speech is just as free as it ever was is ridiculous and obviously false. Far-left traitors are actively campaigning to remove the right of freedom of speech and liberty from anyone who disagrees with them.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Your conclusion that freedom of speech is just as free as it ever was is ridiculous and obviously false. Far-left traitors are actively campaigning to remove the right of freedom of speech and liberty from anyone who disagrees with them.


 i never concluded that freedom of speech is as free as it ever was, i was just pointing out that the argument that it was being lost is used by the same people who wont allow others freedom of speech. i dislike the far left as much as i dislike the far right. they are more similar than they realise......


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i never concluded that freedom of speech is as free as it ever was


 Then you agree that fighting to regain freedom of speech is justified. Thanks for your admission.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Then you agree that fighting to regain freedom of speech is justified. Thanks for your admission.


 nope, again, i pointed out the hypocrisy of those who complain about it being lost wont allow others freedom of speech. its not difficult to understand.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> nope, again, i pointed out the hypocrisy of those who complain about it being lost wont allow others freedom of speech. its not difficult to understand.


 If you don't agree that the fight to retain what is left of freedom of speech and to regain what has been taken away from freedom of speech is justified then you are anti-free speech.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> If you don't agree that the fight to retain what is left of freedom of speech and to regain what has been taken away from freedom of speech is justified then you are anti-free speech.


 for the record, i strongly believe that keeping freedom of speech is one of the few just fights. i also strongly believe that politically, both the far left and the far right are trying their hardest to dismantle freedom of speech.

however, as id hope you are aware, that has absolutely nothing to do with what i posted.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> For the tiny minority that indulge in cutting their own head / back or whatever body part they fancy (i.e. self harming) I would say it's pure ignorance. The idiots who perform this ritual on children are nothing more than religiously driven child abusers.


 Fixed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AbuDina said:


> For the tiny minority that indulge in cutting their own head / back or whatever body part they fancy (i.e. self harming) I would say it's pure ignorance. The idiots who perform this ritual on children are nothing more than child abusers.


 what happened to "live and let live" which you espoused earlier?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> If you don't agree that the fight to retain what is left of freedom of speech and to regain what has been taken away from freedom of speech is justified then you are anti-free speech.


 Your freedoms end where another mans begins.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

banzi said:


> Your freedoms end where another mans begins.


 Please use: You have a right to be offended but you don't have a right to silence my opinion.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Please use: You have a right to be offended but you don't have a right to silence my opinion.


 f**k off you fat t**t and never dare wear a vest in public....


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

The funny thing is that if it wasn't for ignorant, racist bigots of many creeds and colours spouting their offensive shite at every available opportunity, there wouldn't be so many limitations on speech.

It's a bit hypocritical to bitch about something that you helped to cause


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

banzi said:


> f**k off you fat t**t and never dare wear a vest in public....


 You just offended me you orange bastard, I'm calling the Police right now, you will go to jail for this!!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

andyboro said:


> The funny thing is that if it wasn't for ignorant, racist bigots of many creeds and colours spouting their offensive shite at every available opportunity, there wouldn't be so many limitations on speech.
> 
> It's a bit hypocritical to bitch about something that you helped to cause


 By that statement you are the prototypical authoritarian leftist. My god son, your mind is mush.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

GCMAX said:


> By that statement you are the prototypical authoritarian leftist. My god son, your mind is mush.


 My mind is mush? You havery a mindset that by default blames other people for our/your problems..... but my mind is mush?

It's funny, every ignorant racist that I find thinks that their mind is open... whilst using the sun, the daily mail and morons like Britain first as their sources of information..... I tell you what, instead of mainstream bullshit, spend a month looking things up for yourself and then tell me who's mind is mush.

Regarding the free speech thing, the government is 100% trying to kill it. . . The sad thing is that you are helping and don't even realise it.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

andyboro said:


> My mind is mush? You havery a mindset that by default blames other people for our/your problems..... but my mind is mush?
> 
> It's funny, every ignorant racist that I find thinks that their mind is open... whilst using the sun, the daily mail and morons like Britain first as their sources of information..... I tell you what, instead of mainstream bullshit, spend a month looking things up for yourself and then tell me who's mind is mush.
> 
> Regarding the free speech thing, the government is 100% trying to kill it. . . The sad thing is that you are helping and don't even realise it.


 Are you ready for dissection?

I blame the originators of the problems associated with my nation, the originators are the lying, thieving politicians. The unsavory immigrant who rapes and kills an elderly lady is a symptom of the lack of respect that the modern politician has for a nation.

As for the the mainstream media organizations you mention, I hold none in high regard. They are a controlled medium for the sheep of the planet to absorb, nothing more.

Freedom of speech and freedom of expression is being stepped upon by people like you who consistently misuse phrases like "racist" "bigot" "xenophobe" "misogynist" "Nazi" etc. in order to silence all your critics.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

GCMAX said:


> Are you ready for dissection?
> 
> I blame the originators of the problems associated with my nation, the originators are the lying, thieving politicians. The unsavory immigrant who rapes and kills an elderly lady is a symptom of the lack of respect that the modern politician has for a nation.
> 
> ...


 You blame who you perceive to be to blame based on the bullshit that you choose to believe. I'm pretty certain British natives commit heinous crimes on a daily basis too - take the two teenage girls who murdered a woman recently.. or wait, did the immigrants make them do it?

We're in absolute agreement over politicians.. however, if people had the presence of mind to express themselves in ways which still reflected their opinion without them being branded there would be no grounding for changes in legislation.

I know this sound patronising, but I can't think of a better way to word it:

This is how it works - the media projects an opinion, the population reflects it, the government legislates.. if you project hatred then you are helping! There's no way around that fact.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

andyboro said:


> You blame who you perceive to be to blame based on the bullshit that you choose to believe. I'm pretty certain British natives commit heinous crimes on a daily basis too - take the two teenage girls who murdered a woman recently.. or wait, did the immigrants make them do it?


 Your perception of reality is warped, this is why you believe that the facts of today are 'bullshit'.

I never said British natives didn't commit crimes, you are attempting to put words in my mouth. Even though British natives do commit crime it doesn't in any way relieve the burden of guilt the government has on their shoulders for agreeing to be ruled over by the EU who openly promote mass immigration which has led to many vile crimes being committed by immigrants and their second generation counterparts.

Here's just one example of many: 1400 white schoolgirls raped in Rotherham - this is inexcusable.



andyboro said:


> We're in absolute agreement over politicians.. however, if people had the presence of mind to express themselves in ways which still reflected their opinion without them being branded there would be no grounding for changes in legislation.


 People should be free to express themselves in any context using any formation of words at any time or place. You may not agree with what they say but they should always have the right to say it. Have you ever heard of the saying: "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it "?



andyboro said:


> This is how it works - the media projects an opinion, the population reflects it, the government legislates.. if you project hatred then you are helping! There's no way around that fact.


 Define hatred. Is hatred objecting to the mass immigration of people from the 3rd world or objecting to gay marriage or radical third wave feminism? The government, most of the media and the far-left thinks this is hatred and that people should be silenced for projecting these thoughts in a public venue. Groups want people fined and imprisoned for speaking out against certain government policies. China acts in this way but we are not China, we are not Communist either, although things have declined so much in this country in the respect of a gradual erosion of our freedoms and tradition, the beginnings of authoritarian Communism can be felt right now.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

GCMAX said:


> Your perception of reality is warped, this is why you believe that the facts of today are 'bullshit'.
> 
> I never said British natives didn't commit crimes, you are attempting to put words in my mouth. Even though British natives do commit crime it doesn't in any way relieve the burden of guilt the government has on their shoulders for agreeing to be ruled over by the EU who openly promote mass immigration which has led to many vile crimes being committed by immigrants and their second generation counterparts.
> 
> ...


 I'd say you're perception is warped.. I've had the opportunity recently to research the media and social policy to a level which had never been afforded to me in the past and it changed my perception so much you wouldn't believe,not so long ago I'd have been agreeing with some of your sentiment but if you take a truly objective view - it becomes impossible to.

You specifically cited immigrants as being responsible for crime, you provided no balanced view, you projected the idea that crimes were committed by immigrants

Complaining when I call you on it is nothing more than deflection.

23% of the users of rape support services last year were defined as a member of an ethnic minority, a group which makes up 13% of the UK population (feel free to use ONS to confirm my figures) so almost a quarter of the users came from just over 10% of the population.... yet you think your standpoint is balanced and valid?

Citing 200 year old speeches is irrelevant. If we're using that as a standpoint then let's all take slaves again, shoot Scotsmen with a bow and hang, draw and quarter people for theft!

Hatred is victimisation of people in need, vilification of those whose choices do not reflect your own and speech which serves to influence others to reflect your opinion. You shout about those from 'third world countries' but forget that the lions share of asylum seekers are from countries which we have persistently and indiscriminately bombed to the point where these people have two choices.. flee or join the likes of ISIS. So they make their choice and are then confronted with people like you!

To me, you are no better than the extremist muslim clerics who use their beliefs to attempt to divert others towards their cause.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

andyboro said:


> I'd say you're perception is warped.. I've had the opportunity recently to research the media and social policy to a level which had never been afforded to me in the past and it changed my perception so much you wouldn't believe,not so long ago I'd have been agreeing with some of your sentiment but if you take a truly objective view - it becomes impossible to.


 Throwing back a reasoned description of your thinking is just you being childish.

By saying that you have analyzed the media and have now changed your perception of the facts spells out that you have been duped. The media has an agenda, the same agenda as the government, to deceive and occupy your mind with irrelevancies as they take more and more control away from the populous.



andyboro said:


> You specifically cited immigrants as being responsible for crime, you provided no balanced view, you projected the idea that crimes were committed by immigrants


 I mentioned one case of many where immigrants were responsible for the rape of 1400 white schoolgirls. As an anti-racist you must find these rapes acceptable seeing as the offenders were Pakistani Muslims...



andyboro said:


> 23% of the users of rape support services last year were defined as a member of an ethnic minority, a group which makes up 13% of the UK population (feel free to use ONS to confirm my figures) so almost a quarter of the users came from just over 10% of the population.... yet you think your standpoint is balanced and valid?


 *IF* 23% of rape victims are of an ethnic minority, the likelihood that they were raped by members of the same ethnic group, or another ethnic minority is extremely high, especially considering the mainstream media's obsession with exposing all white crime against minorities as "hate crimes" and "racism". So 23% of 65 million people are minorities being raped by minorities.



andyboro said:


> Citing 200 year old speeches is irrelevant.


 The Magna Carta is over 800 years old and assures our human rights as citizens of this nation. Is this also unimportant? Should we scrap it and be subjected to random incarceration at the whim of the establishment for any reason they see fit?



andyboro said:


> You shout about those from 'third world countries' but forget that the lions share of asylum seekers are from countries which we have persistently and indiscriminately bombed to the point where these people have two choices.. flee or join the likes of ISIS. So they make their choice and are then confronted with people like you!


 Did I at any point ever say that I support the foreign wars? I do not and will not support any foreign wars unless the UK has been threatened directly and has no other option to defend herself. I like you have no control over the decisions that the warmongering, greedy scum of the government make.



andyboro said:


> To me, you are no better than the extremist muslim clerics who use their beliefs to attempt to divert others towards their cause.


 Like I said in the first place, your mind is mush.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

GCMAX said:


> Throwing back a reasoned description of your thinking is just you being childish.
> 
> By saying that you have analyzed the media and have now changed your perception of the facts spells out that you have been duped. The media has an agenda, the same agenda as the government, to deceive and occupy your mind with irrelevancies as they take more and more control away from the populous.
> 
> ...


 Have you spent any time looking into the foundings of your beliefs? Honestly? To me it sounds like you repeat what you've been told because you choose to believe it, that doesn't make it true. Having to be truly objective changes the appearance of lots of purported 'facts', you should try it some time... honestly!

I find no rape acceptable but what I find even more unacceptable is the use of half statistics by racist idiots to further their bigoted cause.. your assumption and blatant lack of effort to actually check any of the statistics is wholly reflective of that!

I sincerely hope that you are a representative of UKIP and that the members of UK-M can see you for what you really are by now, that was pretty much my intention here in the first place and the reason that I took you off my block list after finding out.

So not a supporter of foreign wars and not a supporter of assisting those who suffer because of it. . Can you justify that standpoint? Surely If you disagree with something then helping those who suffer because of it is the right thing to do?

There is definitely some mush here, it's just not where you think


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

andyboro said:


> I sincerely hope that you are a representative of UKIP and that the members of UK-M can see you for what you really are by now, that was pretty much my intention here in the first place and the reason that I took you off my block list after finding out.


 LOL at having me on a block list. I find some people on here detestable but I would never block any of them because I believe in hearing the opinions of everyone.

If you close your eyes, the world will still be here.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

one of your early posts was pro nazi - I don't come here to read that shizz so there you went.

With hindsight, this is more productive though


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

GCMAX said:


> LOL at having me on a block list. I find some people on here detestable but I would never block any of them because I believe in hearing the opinions of everyone.
> 
> If you close your eyes, the world will still be here.


 Seriously though.. as someone with an anti-war position, how do you justify not helping those who suffer because of it?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

andyboro said:


> Have you spent any time looking into the foundings of your beliefs? Honestly? To me it sounds like you repeat what you've been told because you choose to believe it, that doesn't make it true. Having to be truly objective changes the appearance of lots of purported 'facts', you should try it some time... honestly!
> 
> I find no rape acceptable but what I find even more unacceptable is the use of half statistics by racist idiots to further their bigoted cause.. your assumption and blatant lack of effort to actually check any of the statistics is wholly reflective of that!
> 
> ...


 hes not. Think he just spouts that s**t cos it gives him a sense of self importance.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Freedom of speech and freedom of expression is being stepped upon by people like you who consistently misuse phrases like "racist" "bigot" "xenophobe" "misogynist" "Nazi" etc. in order to silence all your critics.


 Good point. It's wrong to silence your critics with generalisations and insults!



GCMAX said:


> the far-left and it's assorted control freaks.





GCMAX said:


> This kind of behavior isn't 'moral superiority' it's the ultimate hypocrisy which everyone of a sound mind despises.





GCMAX said:


> The only reason you are attacking me is because of your low self worth.





GCMAX said:


> these parasites





GCMAX said:


> The following illustration quite accurately describes people like you, enjoy;





GCMAX said:


> Far-left traitors





GCMAX said:


> you are anti-free speech.





GCMAX said:


> By that statement you are the prototypical authoritarian leftist. My god son, your mind is mush.





GCMAX said:


> Like I said in the first place, your mind is mush.


 ERM, hang on a minute.... :confused1:


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3574879/Pakistani-woman-strangled-helping-friend-elope.html

Another honour killing. Its hard to believe that the retarded sh#t is still happening in these times. What kind of a cruel b#stard does these things

And to make it clear, no I don't think this is representative of a nation but it cannot be overlooked


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Are you ready for dissection?
> 
> I blame the originators of the problems associated with my nation, the originators are the lying, thieving politicians. The unsavory immigrant who rapes and kills an elderly lady is a symptom of the lack of respect that the modern politician has for a nation.
> 
> ...


 Well said councillor....


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed


 Here let me make your day: Islam and Muslims are pure evil. Happy now?!


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

banzi said:


> what happened to "live and let live" which you espoused earlier?


 Errrr.... nothing. I've made it quite clear that such practices have no place in a civilised society. What's your point?


----------

